# Do you have to be a dentist to open a dental practice?



## TheFrog (4 Sep 2011)

As above.
Me & my wife are thinking about opening a dental practice. We want to hire 1 or 2 dentists,probably from Poland or some other countries.
We are not sure if we can do something like that,cause we are not dentists.
Is it possible?
Thanks for all answers.


----------



## hastalavista (4 Sep 2011)

not to put a tooth in it all dentists need to be registered with http://www.dentalcouncil.ie/

and whether the Polish qualification is recognized etc would need to be extracted from them.

To crown it all there is also a raft of H & S stuff that needs to be complied with as well as a license from the RPII re xrays etc.

having said all that if you provide the infrastructure they could be self employed and pay you a rent for the premises


----------



## Slim (4 Sep 2011)

The root of the problem would be that neither you nor your wife could apply for a state contract under the DTSS. Slim


----------



## donee (4 Sep 2011)

I dont you need to be a dentist to open a practice, didnt two lads open a teeth whitening clinic and also offer dental work as well. but im sure you need to employ qualified staff


----------



## TheFrog (5 Sep 2011)

Thanks for your answers.
We just want to get a local,buy all equipment and find dentists and then we just want to get monthly rent from them


----------



## Complainer (5 Sep 2011)

WHat's in it for them? Why wouldn't they set up on their own?


----------



## ontour (5 Sep 2011)

From the original post I thought that the plan was to employ dentists and run the business themselves.  In that case the dentist would be getting a regular wage which would be appealing to many.

In the most recent post it would appear that the plan is now to rent a fully fitted practice.  The main advantage for the dentist is that there would be minimal / no capital requirement for them to  start their own business.

There were programmes last year, possibly Prime Time, about how many dentists were going out of business and how hard it was to make money.  IMHO, if you wanted to invest in healthcare it would be in facilities where shared premises could contain dentists, doctors, physios, nurses etc.


----------



## TheFrog (5 Sep 2011)

Most of young dentist has no money to open their own practice. We are thinking about getting someone from Poland. There is lots of young dentists without a job. I expect them to leave after few years,when they will save enough to go back to their country and open their own practice. But then we will be looking for someone else. 
We are not sure what we gonna do-to rent the premises or to hire dentists..Will see how it goes.


----------



## Complainer (5 Sep 2011)

TheFrog said:


> I expect them to leave after few years,when they will save enough to go back to their country and open their own practice. But then we will be looking for someone else.
> We are not sure what we gonna do-to rent the premises or to hire dentists..Will see how it goes.


I'd have thought that many people expect a personal service from dentists, opticians, doctors etc. They expect to see the same person the next time they go back.


----------



## TheFrog (5 Sep 2011)

Yes,I know.I said after few years-not few days... Most of dentists earn enough to open their own practice after few years of saving..I'm not saying that I want them to leave.I won't tell anyone to leave and I will be happy to have same people around..


----------



## onq (5 Sep 2011)

As long as they're not just filling in time and you know what laws you must comply with, otherwise you might find you've gone a bridge too far.


----------



## irishdentist (24 Nov 2011)

At a time when dental practices are scaling down and letting staff go and in some cases folding this would be an ill advised move on your part,invest your money elsewhere or learn an expensive lesson the hard way.


----------



## volverine (10 Apr 2013)

I realise the thread is a bit old but the answer to original question is not clear to me. Do you have to be a dentist to open a dental practice? I understand the requirements for employing dentists who are registered with dental council. So as long as your employees, i.e. dentists, are registered with dental council, is one good to open a dental practice as a business?


----------



## postman pat (11 Apr 2013)

maybe get your teeth into something else so....



 Pat


----------



## kkelliher (11 Apr 2013)

I can see a tooth version of Ramseys Kitchen Nightmares somewhere in this idea


----------



## Sean Bateman (11 Apr 2013)

volverine said:


> I realise the thread is a bit old but the answer to original question is not clear to me. Do you have to be a dentist to open a dental practice? I understand the requirements for employing dentists who are registered with dental council. So as long as your employees, i.e. dentists, are registered with dental council, is one good to open a dental practice as a business?


 
Yes.

My understanding is that what you're proposing to do is exactly what Smiles Dental did (investors opening clinics with foreign dentists as employees).


----------



## volverine (11 Apr 2013)

Thanks for answers - my wife is dentist but qualified overseas.. there is a process -a bit long- for her to complete her registration here. Until she completes the process, we are considering to start the business by employing dentist(s).  

Where can I find the necessary documentation about opening a dental practice? Any handy links?

Thanks much!


----------



## solange (12 Apr 2013)

*how to open a dental practice*



volverine said:


> Thanks for answers - my wife is dentist but qualified overseas.. there is a process -a bit long- for her to complete her registration here. Until she completes the process, we are considering to start the business by employing dentist(s).
> 
> Where can I find the necessary documentation about opening a dental practice? Any handy links?
> 
> Thanks much!


 hello volverine, I myself , I am a foreign dentist, the process to register is really long,i succeed to register with the GDC but not able to have a perfomer number, and no work because they all ask me british experience so  I am planning to open a dental practice, so please if you have some information, share with me.
thanks


----------

